# موقع طاقة شمسية وطاقة متجددة جديد.... مارأيكم فيه؟؟



## المعدن النبيل (10 فبراير 2009)

من خلال البحث على الانترنت وجدت موقعاً جديداً عن الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة المتجددة ... ويبدو أنه جديد إلى الآن .. لكنه رائع والأول من نوعه ... فمن يعرف المسؤول عنه أو عن الإدارة يخبرني ... وما رأيكم فيه ؟؟ إليكم الموقع :77:

http://www.oursolarenergy.net/index.php

وسلامتكم ... آرائكم شباب من يعرفه:85: ؟؟ أو من يعرف إدارته ومن أي بلد فليخبرنا .. يا شباب:87:.

تحياتي القلبية للجميع 

المعدن النبيل .......... :84:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على جهدك يا أخي .....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

إدارة هذا الموقع في سوريا - دمشق .........وهذاواضح من عدة زوايا...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2009)

إنه موقع غني بالمعلومات التعريفية البسيطة والأخبار البيئية ، أخبار عن مواضيع الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة ...


----------



## موفق فياض (17 فبراير 2009)

*syria*

شكرا على جهودك وأتمنى من إدارة الملتقى أن تكون الرائدة في موضوع الطاقة البديلة لأهميته


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور ..............


----------



## magdy_63 (26 فبراير 2009)

*شركة المانيه من اصل عربى للطاقه الشمسيه*

اثناء بحثى ايضا عن الموضوع وجدت لكم موقع ممتاز لمنتجات الطاقه الشمسيه الشركه مقرها الرئيسى فى المانيا ولها فرع بالقاهره اعتقد بان صاحبها مصرى الاصل 
الموقع هو www.elmasoud.com
انا زرت الموقع واطلعت على كل حاجه فيه موقع ممتاز بصراحه وفيه منتجات ممتازه انا بغيت اضع اسم الموقع لاجل الاخوه المهتمين مثلى بالطاقه الشمسيه 
مع الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 فبراير 2010)

موقع مفيد ..
مشكور أخي الكريم المعدن النبيل
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------

